# The Emerald Isle- Kodiak 2020



## soggybtmboys

steelyspeed said:


> Ok so probably $4-$4500ish total per person after the odds and ends. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I'd have to sit down and run thru all the costs, but $3500-4000 is closer to actual. Now, that doesn't include gear purchases. Thats a whole other expense if you aren't appropriately geared up.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffe48b

A transporter trip in Alaska is totally worth it if you can make it. Or any trip to Alaska. It's a different world. Just make sure you are prepared. Don't become a statistic.

Just beware of the biggest statistic: you'll likely be back!

Ps look up the alaska rewards card for airfare.


----------



## soggybtmboys

shaffe48b said:


> A transporter trip in Alaska is totally worth it if you can make it. Or any trip to Alaska. It's a different world. Just make sure you are prepared. Don't become a statistic.
> 
> Just beware of the biggest statistic: you'll likely be back!


Cosign, its our second trip for my brother and I. Alaska is so big, untouched and so many opportunities, its hard not to bite down into an adventure here!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Missaukee Man

steelyspeed said:


> What a great trip, thanks for sharing!! Looking at their website, they appear to be a very reasonably priced outfitter/transporter. Would you mind laying out the major costs of the trip? Airfare, lodging, etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I haven't detailed everything, but roughed it around $4000 all said and done. That includes eating like a king and drinking like a fish on the way out. Could definitely be done around $3500.


----------



## brushbuster

soggybtmboys said:


> Agreed, a few mild winters and I'd certainly go again, maybe couple of weeks later to let the deer come down and get some snow. The fishing was an incredible extra, and the opportunity to take magnificent fox warrants taking a take down .22!
> 
> I think most of the guys feel the same, with an eye to the south end of the island for good opportunity too!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Im in on a diy south end trip. You guys ready for tents yet, or you gonna do the boat thing?


----------



## soggybtmboys

brushbuster said:


> Im in on a diy south end trip. You guys ready for tents yet, or you gonna do the boat thing?


I think most of us would do a tent trip now, after having been there and getting a feel for the island. Bear fence would be a certainty. Boat hunt would be sweet too.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## brushbuster

soggybtmboys said:


> I think most of us would do a tent trip now, after having been there and getting a feel for the island. Bear fence would be a certainty. Boat hunt would be sweet too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Yup gotta have a bear fence. I'm taking mine when I do Kuiu.


----------



## soggybtmboys

Most of the other hunters whom we talked to on the way out, the guys who set camps. All had some issue with bears at some point. Usually it resolved itself with the bear leaving after some vigorous persuasion.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## lreigler

Awesome!


----------



## Joshmack

lreigler said:


> Awesome!


Thanks for taking me along!!


----------



## WMU05

This recap was fantastic. What a great hunt and adventure for you guys. If it ain't hard, it ain't right!

Congratulations!


----------



## soggybtmboys

Thanks everyone, was a helluva adventure and glad you've all enjoyed the story! 

We must be sick, because we are talking about when do we go back! 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## soggybtmboys

I finally got off my ass and sorted thru my pics and videos and put together a short video of the trip. Here it is, and get out there and get some adventure, you can do it.






Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Camo

Re ran across this thread. I was reading at the start of your adventure. But somehow missed all the good stuff. Awesome write up for sure! Had me hooked!


----------



## brushbuster

soggybtmboys said:


> I finally got off my ass and sorted thru my pics and videos and put together a short video of the trip. Here it is, and get out there and get some adventure, you can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Awesome buddy!
3 months and counting for the geriatric team.


----------



## soggybtmboys

brushbuster said:


> Awesome buddy!
> 3 months and counting for the geriatric team.


Thanks pal! You guys are gonna have a blast. I'm on a 3 day ban on fb, otherwise I would have left a comment on your comment there. Lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------

